# Zeitmangel!!!!



## Chrisinger (21. Sep. 2007)

Hallo ihr da alle........


ganz grosses zeit Problem kann man die Überschrift wohl auch nennen.

Wie fange ich an?


Streitigkeiten mit unserem Nachbarn:crazy:  ,zwingen uns dazu unseren Fischteich in den nächsten tagen zu entfernen .  

Jetzt zu dem eigentlichem.Ich habe auch noch einen anderen Teich (siehe Bilder)
diesen nutzen die Kindern zum Schwimmen.Ich möchte meine Kois nicht aufgeben wegen diesem Idioten ,also möchte ich den "Schwimmteich" vergrössern,mit der Folie aus dem Fischteich (ca 30qm2) Folie.Soll dann ein reiner Koiteich werden


Bitte keine komentare,über den "Plantschteich" : 

Ich muss es in den nächsten 4 Wochen bewerkstelligen.


Ich Bitte um eure Hilfe, in sachen Design und Folien zusammenfügen und was es alles sonst noch so zu beachten gibt.



Bitte Klicken für die Fotos:https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6725


Ich kann bis an den Zaun auf der linken Seite.
Weiter nach rechts geht nicht,und der grosse Grauwacker kann auch nicht verschoben werden,da ca 2Tonnen.: 


Lg Chris  


P.s bei mir siehts nur heute so unordentlich aus....


----------



## Annett (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Hallo Chris,

das verbinden zweier benutzter Folie dürfte sich als äußerst schwierig erweisen. Wenn es nicht sogar unmöglich ist.
Ehemals war es, so glaube ich, Rainer, der neue und alte Folie aus Sparsamkeit miteinander verbinden wollte. Es wurde nicht dicht und im Endeffekt gabs ne komplett neue Folie. 

Also überleg Dir das gut, auch wenns einige Teuronen spart!
Bau einmal, und dafür richtig.... die Koi werden es Dir danken. 

Die rechtlichen Fragen am Besten hier erörtern. Danke.


----------



## Chrisinger (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

och mano...... 



sonst seit ihr doch auch so fleisige schreiber......


Lg Chris


----------



## Thomas_H (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Nu warte doch mal Chris  

Dieses Jahr baust du besser keinen neuen Teich mehr- und das mit dem verbinden der Folie klappt sowieso nicht.

Notfalls wird er über den herankommenden Winter erstmal verkleinert


----------



## Wilm (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Hallo Chris,

ich hoffe Du sitzt nicht schon bei einer Flasche Rotwein und ersäufst den Frust. : 

Wenn Dein Nachbar Recht haben sollte und Du wirklich den Teich versetzen musst, dann erkläre mir mal das Bild, was ich aus der Galerie gefischt habe.







Da lassen sich doch locker 46cm mit verdammt geringen Aufwand abnehmen, ohne wirklich viel Volumen zu verlieren.

Dann haben Deine Fische etwas für den Winter und für das Frühjahr nimmst Du schon mal den Zeichenstift und planst  

Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## Chrisinger (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

ja mein Freund,so mache ich es auch......


lg chris


----------



## Wilm (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Na also Chris,
da ist doch dann schon Licht am Ende des Tunnels.

Da Du Dein Grundstück ja auch einfrieden musst, holst Du Dir aus der nächsten Raiffeisen-Genossenschaft mal eine Rolle Schafdraht. Die angespitzten Pfosten dafür bekommst Du beim nächsten Sägewerk. Das kostet Dich dann weniger als eine Kiste High-End-Bier.

Und wenn alle Stricke reißen, dann komme ich in der Tag-der-Deutschen-Einheit-Woche mal runter und schleppe die Steine halt mit. 
Ich habe zwar "Rücken a lá Norbert Schlammer", aber einem Koi ist mir die Arbeit wert, einem Freund sowieso !

Kopf hoch !

Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## Chrisinger (22. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Du bist so klasssssssse.


LG Chrsi


----------



## Chrisinger (23. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Hi,

da mein Projekt doch erst nächstes Jahr startet,würde ich mich trotzdem auf eure Designs..... Vorschläge freuen.


Lg Chris


----------



## Annett (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Moin,

dann mach Dich mal aufs Dach/Dachfenster und stell ein Übersichtsbild ein, auf dem man rummalen kann. 

Sonst wird das wohl nix gescheites....

Darfst Du bis an die Terrasse mit dem Teich? Und ist das Thema "zwei alte Folien miteinander verschweißen" vom Tisch?


----------



## Chrisinger (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Foto von oben mach ich jetzt,

Folie miteinander verbinden,hat sich nicht erledigt,da ich ja nun auch kein Geldesel hab und meine Frau da nicht mit macht .

Lg Chris


----------



## MikeCharly (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Hi Chris,

Folie miteinander verbinden ist ein Risiko wie Du gehört hast.

Mach doch folgendes.
Baue den neuen Teich unmittelbar neben den vorhandenen Kinderteich.
Abstand ca. 50 cm. und  bepflanze diesen Zwischenraum, oder mache eine Brücke zwischen beide Teiche, dann hast Du optisch EINEN Teich, durch ne Brücke geteilt.


----------



## Chrisinger (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Hier eine 3-D Zeichnung (skb Datei) Google SketchUp downloaden und damit ansehen.
Download hier:


Anhang anzeigen teich.zip


Lg Chris


----------



## MikeCharly (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*



			
				Chrisinger schrieb:
			
		

> Hier eine 3-D Zeichnung (skb Datei) Google SketchUp downloaden und damit ansehen.
> Download hier:
> 
> 
> ...



Geht das nicht ein bissel einfacher   
Mein Kombjuder ist schon ein bissel älter. 
Auf der Rückseite steht " Hoch lebe unser Kaiser"


----------



## Thomas_H (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Ich will auch nicht das 201ste Programm installieren


----------



## Chrisinger (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

ich klär das mal


LG Chris


----------



## Chrisinger (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

 


Wie findet ihr es???


Quali geht nicht besser......Sorry


----------



## katja (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

hey chris!

finden tu ich es  

aber: ist die grüne fläche dein zur verfügung stehendes grundstück???

dann wärst du ja an allen ecken recht knapp.... 

und die folienklebgeschichte willst du wirklich durchziehen? da hätte ich kein gutes gefühl.....:? 

war die idee mit zwei teichen und der brücke keine alternative?


----------



## Chrisinger (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Hallo Katja,

ne hab noch mehr Grund und Boden.Ist die Fläche die ich benutzen kann.

Zum Thema Folien kleben:https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4420/?q=folien+verbinden

Sollte gehen.......


LG Chris


----------



## Thomas_H (25. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Hallo Chris,
ich bin für 2 Bodenabläufe  




			
				Chrisinger schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Folien kleben:https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4420/?q=folien+verbinden
> 
> Sollte gehen.......



Das glaub ich nicht, denn erstens spricht Andreas von EPDM Folie (hast du die-?)
und 2. Vordergründig von reparieren und flicken.

Wieviel Meter willst du denn verbinden?

Weist du, was so ne Rolle EPDM Nahtklebeband kostet?

Dafür kriegst ja fast ne neue Folie


----------



## Chrisinger (25. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Ups,ich konnte es nicht lassen  :crazy: : 


ich bin doch schon am Buddeln.....Aber werde dieses Jahr nicht fertig.Fertigstellung Frühjahr 2008

Stand von eute morgen bis jetzt,bitte reist mir net den Kopf ab :beeten: :

         



Nächsten folgen dann........ 


Achso,die Folie (1mm PVC) verbinde ich auf ca 1/2 Meter,dafür sollte es reichen

An der stelle,wo das Wasser wegläuft da sollen die Folien zusammen gefügt werden.

Edit by Dodi: Bilder zusammengeschoben.


----------



## Thomas_H (25. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Willst du die Erde nicht mal vom Teichrand wegnehmen?  

Schreib nicht- buddel gefälligst  

Achso- nen halben Meter nur;- 

Wie stark ist denn die alte Folie?


----------



## MikeCharly (25. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Hi Chris,

Du bist ein Chaot, aber ein Lieber!  

Na dann mal viel Spaß beim buddeln.


----------



## Chrisinger (25. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*



			
				Thomas_H schrieb:
			
		

> Willst du die Erde nicht mal vom Teichrand wegnehmen?
> 
> Schreib nicht- buddel gefälligst
> 
> ...




schrieb ich doch:1mm Pvc


----------



## Chrisinger (25. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*



			
				MikeCharly schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Chris,
> 
> Du bist ein Chaot, aber ein Lieber!
> 
> Na dann mal viel Spaß beim buddeln.






Danke.....

bin so fertig


----------



## Chrisinger (25. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

So fertig für heute......

Morgen gehts es weiter........




   

Das hab ich heute geschaft.


Lg Chris


----------



## Dodi (25. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Hallo Chris!

Manno, da warst Du aber sehr fleissig! 

Ich drück' Dir die Daumen, dass das Wetter die Tage noch mitspielt, damit es nicht zu einer Schlammschlacht wird...

Eine Bitte an Dich: wenn Du Bilder ohne Text einstellst, dann bitte nebeneinander, ist einfach schöner und übersichtlicher! - Danke für Beachtung!


----------



## Chrisinger (25. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Chris!
> 
> Manno, da warst Du aber sehr fleissig!
> 
> ...





  


Mit den Bilder mach ich dann so.... 


Lg Chris


----------



## Chrisinger (26. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Morgen,

ich bin schon wieder den ganzen morgen am Buddeln,und Folie saubermachen.
Und es Regnet aus allen Wolken  .Aber was tut man nicht alles,um euch Fotos zu zeigen : 


      

Lg Chris


----------



## MikeCharly (26. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Und wo bleiben die Fotos von Deiner heutigen Mittagsarbeit.   


Ach ja! warum hast Du Dich so dreckig gemacht, wenn ich Deine Frau wäre, hättest Du ne tracht Prügel bekommen.


----------



## Thomas_H (26. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Recht hast du Volker.

Hoffentlich buddelt der Kerl bald mal tiefer  
Unter 1,80 ist was für Schlappschwänze


----------



## Wilm (26. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*



			
				Thomas_H schrieb:
			
		

> Unter 1,80 ist was für Schlappschwänze



Thomas,
ich hole gerne meine Fisch, die Teichfolie, die Hangsteine und alles wieder raus und lasse Dich gerne bei mir die 40cm bis 1,80m buddeln. Wenn Du den massiven Sandstein, durchdrungen mit Lehm, Gnatz und einigen Wasseradern weg hast, nenne ich Dich auch dauerhaft Teichrambo  

Nee, mal im Ernst, hier hat es heute junge Hunde geregnet und Chris hat bis zum Frühjahr Zeit. Der kommt bestimmt verdammt tief  

Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## Annett (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Moin,

und wenn er nicht tief genug kommt, dann baut er eben einen halben Hochteich. Hat den Vorteil, dass man sowas integrieren kann. 

Mir persönlich bereitet dann aber immer der evtl. Eisdruck im Winter Sorgen. :?


----------



## Chrisinger (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Morgen in besserbuddler........ 


also,gestern mittag hab ich nix mehr gebuddelt.

heute morgen mit zwei Hosen,zwei Pullys und ner Pudelmütze raus und gebuddelt.

Meine Frau freut sich wieder auf dei Wäsche....... 

Ich bau wie Annett das schon bemerkt hat teils einen Hochteich.

Und @Thomas kannst mir ja beim Buddeln unter die Arme greifen,meine Frau wäscht auch deine sachen......


Ich will bis auf 2m runter,bei 160 bin ich jetzt.

Wie Wilm schon sagte,hab ja noch bis Frühjahr zeit.....: 

Bilder von meiner Schuffterei des tages kommen spätestens heute abend.


So und jetzt will ich nur noch Mut zugesprochen bekommen,das ich bei dem Schweinewetter wieder raus geh    


LG euer Chris


----------



## Chrisinger (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

     



Stand von eben grad



Lg Chris


----------



## ra_ll_ik (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*



> das ich bei dem Schweinewetter wieder raus geh



Wieso ? Ist doch herrlicher Sonnenschein.... zumindest bei uns.  

Aber das du nicht richtig vorwärts kommst liegt nicht am Wetter.
So oft wie du hier online bist, da kann man auch nichts in Bewegung bringen.  

1


----------



## Chrisinger (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*



			
				ra_ll_ik schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso ? Ist doch herrlicher Sonnenschein.... zumindest bei uns.
> 
> Aber das du nicht richtig vorwärts kommst liegt nicht am Wetter.
> So oft wie du hier online bist, da kann man auch nichts in Bewegung bringen.
> ...




Das ist ja ne frechheit....... Sonnenschein!


Ich muss doch auch mal Pausieren vom Buddeln.........

Ihr wollt mich hier wohl net sehen????.......Pech gehabt......   



Im singin in the rain.............


----------



## mein-garten-online (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*



			
				ra_ll_ik schrieb:
			
		

> So oft wie du hier online bist, da kann man auch nichts in Bewegung bringen.
> 
> 1


Hallo,
lass deine Frau die Kamera und den Computer bedienen und du buddelst. Dann haben alle was davon, du dein Loch und wir die Infos   . 
Ne, aber Spaß bei seite würd nur ungern mit dir tauschen.
Habe meine geplante Teich-grab-Aktion auf nächstes Jahr verschoben.....Obwohl es mir auch schon in den Händen juckt : Mal sehen , wünsch noch viel Erfolg beim  graben!


----------



## ra_ll_ik (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*



> Das ist ja ne frechheit....... Sonnenschein!



Tröste dich, passend um 14.30 wenn der Feierabend ruft, regnet es wieder.
Gerade so viel, das ich das Hinterteil vom Büro zum Parkplatz (9 min Fußmarsch), naß genug bekomme.  
Aber was will man erwarten, wir haben HERBST 

Ich will wieder Sommer haben, der dieses Jahr nicht da war.... :beeten:


----------



## Chrisinger (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

hi Arno,


danke!

Wenn es juckt,sollte man kratzen......: 


@ Ralf da hab ich aber wirklich glück(ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit)  

Ich mach jetz erstmal Mittag................und aufs 


Lg Chris


----------



## Chrisinger (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

So......

heute konnte ich wenigstens mal wieder was machen.Gestern hat es bei uns geschüttet wie aus Eimern....... 


Das habe ich heute gebuddelt...........

     

Da wo der Gelbe Eimer steht wird die Tiefwasserzone ca 200-220cm tief.
Blauer Eimer Pflanzzone ca 60-80cm tief.
Wo kein Eimer steht,da soll es bis auf 100-120 tief werden.

Lg Chris


----------



## jochen (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Hi Chris,

erstmal allen Respekt zu deinen Aktionismus,
wird bestimmt ein schöner Teich.

Dazu möchte ich noch etwas schreiben, ohne jetzt deinen gesamten Thread gelesen zu haben... 



			
				Chrisinger schrieb:
			
		

> Blauer Eimer Pflanzzone ca 60-80cm tief.



Pflanzzonen von 60-80 cm wird dir nicht viel bringen, es sei denn du willst darauf Seerosen oder spezielle Unterwasserpflanzen setzen.

Sumpfpflanzen bevorzugen eine Zone von 0-20cm. und Flachwasserpflanzen von 20-40cm.

Wenn du solche Pflanzen einsetzen möchtest, solltest du darauf achten und deine Zonen danach anlegen.

Viel Spaß noch bei der Buddelei... 

hier pisst es in Strömen....


----------



## Chrisinger (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Chris,
> 
> erstmal allen Respekt zu deinen Aktionismus,
> wird bestimmt ein schöner Teich.
> ...




Jo da hast du recht.

ich will es abschüssig machen bis auf eine tiefe von eben 60-80 cm  


Danke dir für deinen Tip  

LG Chris


----------



## Chrisinger (29. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Hallo ihr,
das habe ich heute gemacht.

musste leider einen Baum umpflanzen.
Sau arbeit kann ich dazu nur sagen.... 


So nun stehen auch die maße fest Länge 11m,Breite 7m,Tiefe 2,2m

       


Lg Chris


----------



## Thomas_H (29. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Ih  

ne Drecksweide  

So was fällt man und pflanzt es nicht um :crazy:


----------



## Mühle (29. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Hallo Chris,

da hast Du recht fleißig gebuddelt, Respekt  , sieht schon klasse aus.

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Uli (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*



			
				Thomas_H schrieb:
			
		

> Ih
> 
> ne Drecksweide
> 
> So was fällt man und pflanzt es nicht um :crazy:


hi thomas,
wenn man einen garten gemietet hat fällt man die weide nicht einfach,man spricht sowas mit dem vermieter ab ob die gefällt oder umgepflanzt wird!
es könnte nämlich sein das der vermieter sauer wird und dir die wohnung oder garten kündigt.
@chris
sieht doch schon gut aus.
gruß uli


----------



## Dodi (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Moin Chris!

Hast ja schon einen riesen Krater gebuddelt!
Wenn Du weiter so fleissig bist, ist ja bald ein Ende abzusehen. 

Planst Du eigentlich einen Bodenablauf und Skimmer?


----------



## Chrisinger (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Hallo ihr da.....

@Thomas warum ist das eine Drecksweide?Sind doch schöne Bäume,und nur weil ich meinen Teich dahin setze,muss sie doch nicht "sterben".


Danke @Britta.


@Uli da hast du fast recht.......Bei mir im Mietvertrag steht,das ich den Garten zur freiengestalltung nutzen kann....Heist auch das alles Geld was ich reinstecke in meinem Besitz bleibt.Zum Glück.

@Dodi...In das Thema Skimmer lese ich mich gerade ein....Wie es aber mit den Bodenläufen aussieht,wiess ich noch nicht.....!Aber bei reiner Koi-haltung wäre es schon besser!

Lg Chris


----------



## Chrisinger (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Würde mir gerne diesen Skimmer kaufen.Was haltet ihr davon:


Lg Chris


----------



## jochen (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Hallo,

bei mir funzt der Link nicht...


----------



## Iris S. (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Hallo Chris,

bei mir geht es auch nicht.

LG
__ Iris S.


----------



## sigfra (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Hallo zusammen...


wenns es um den Link zum Skimmer geht...


----------



## Wilm (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Hallo Frank,

bei t-Offline steht immer noch die alte IP vom Proxy. Da geht erst wieder morgen etwas.


Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## Thomas_H (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Jepp,
dät es wieder der Link  

Das ist doch der Velda Swimskim, nur nicht in grün  
Kannst du in die Tonne werfen.

Willst du etwa nicht über Schwerkraft bauen?


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Moin,

Sorry wegen dem link  : .

Dann lass ich das mal mit dem SwimSkim.
@Thomas,ich kann es dir noch nicht sagen wie und was ich mache.Hab ja zum Glück noch etwas zeit.

LG Chris


----------



## Chrisinger (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Moin Moin.


So Gestern hab ich auch wieder gebuddelt.War ja schon mal auf 160cm,aber da ich die Weide weggemacht hab ist wieder Erde in die Kuhle gerutscht.... 

 

Am We (Samstag) kommt die Folie ca 120-130qm :crazy: 

Freu mich schon aufs verlegen  .

Halte euch auf dem laufendem.

Lg Chris


----------



## Iris S. (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Hallo Chris,

da hast Du wirklich schon einiges geschafft  .

Welche Folie nimmst Du?

LG
__ Iris S.


----------



## Chrisinger (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

hi __ Iris,

danke dir  .Ich habe 1mm PVC Folie bestellt.

LG Chris


----------



## Chrisinger (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Moin ihr da,

heute war ich mal wieder fleisig.Hatte auch tat kräftige Unterstützung wie man sieht.....: 
Jetzt erstmal Mittagessen und dann weiter gehts.

    
  

Ich will nichts hörn von wegen Kinderarbeit: oder Schwarzarbeit.
Er ist bei mir auf 400€ Basis eingestellt........ : 



LG Chris


----------



## katja (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

 pauli, lass dich nicht übern tisch ziehen!! 

unter 25 € die stunde, machst du gar nix mehr!! 

und der einsatz mit dem bagger kostet das doppelte! 


ansonsten macht weiter so männers, das wird!!


----------



## Dr.J (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Hallo Chris,

von dem vielen Holz könnte ich ein paar Ster gebrauchen.  Natürlich für lau. 

Btw. Was ist das denn für ein Bagger? Ein Atlas?


----------



## jochen (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Hallo,

der arme Junge,
am Tag muß er im Loch schuften,
wahrscheinlich wird am Abend Teppich geknüpft....

sooooooooooo nicht...: 

aber der Teich wird so auch gut...


----------



## Chrisinger (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Danke ihr lieben für die unterstützung!!!!!


Paul hab ich entlassen!Der schläft wärend seiner Arbeitszeit!!!



LG Chris


----------



## Wilm (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*



			
				Chrisinger schrieb:
			
		

> Paul hab ich entlassen!Der schläft wärend seiner Arbeitszeit!!!
> 
> LG Chris



Ja ja,

mein Sohn war mir auch keine Hilfe beim buddeln ... Trotz des guten Angebots, einmal täglich etwas warmes, ist er einfach nicht zur Arbeit erschienen. 

Du schaffst Deinen Baggersee auch so mit der Schaufel  

Grüße aus dem Eichsfeld,
 Wilm


----------



## Chrisinger (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

@Wilm,ja wird schon werden.Danke für deine Worte.

Ich nochmal,

hab schon mal angefangen den rand zu ebnen.
Morgen geht es weiter damit.
Hoffe das Samstag die Folie kommt 
  


Lg Chris


----------



## Dodi (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Hallo Chris!

Na, das wird ja schon! 
Du wirst es auch ohne Paul schaffen...

Aber sach mal, müssen wir jetzt unsere Bildschirme zur Seite drehen, um die Bilders richtig sehen zu können?


----------



## Chrisinger (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

 
sorry hab ich vergessen   

Lg Chris


----------



## Ulumulu (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Hallo Chris

Mensch, da bist du aber fleißig am buddeln. 

Da bekommt man gleich Lust selber im Garten nochmal alles umzugraben. 
Aber leider dauert es bei mir noch ein bissel, bis ich meinen Teich vergrößere. 

Respekt, das wird bestimmt mal ein schöner Teich werden. 
Werde es gespannt mit verfolgen.


----------



## Chrisinger (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Hi Daniel,

ich danke dir 

bin ja mal gespannt ob es bei dir nicht doch früher los geht wie in deinem Profil geschrieben?  

Werde natürlich dann bei dir auch alle Schritte beäugen. 


Lg Chris


----------



## Iris S. (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Hallo Chris,

bin schon echt auf Deinen Bericht gespannt, wie sich die PVC-Folie (jetzt noch) verlegen läßt.

Bei uns kommt morgen der (Mini-)Bagger.

LG
__ Iris S.


----------



## Chrisinger (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Hi __ Iris,
ich bin auch mal gespannt.Aber soll am Wochenende viel Sonne scheinen.Tue die Folie aber über Nacht in den Heizungskeller .

Wie ihr habt nen Bagger????Was das fürn beschiss... 

Freue mich mal was von eurem Teichbau zu sehen......

Lg Chris


----------



## Black1 (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Hallo Chris

Wie man sieht bist Du ja wieder ein Stück weiter.Sieht gut aus.Bin mal gespannt wie`s fertig Aussieht.

Hab ja auch die Sonne mit Dir geteilt: 

Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## Iris S. (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Hallo Chris,



			
				Chrisinger schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ihr habt nen Bagger????Was das fürn beschiss...



Ja, wir haben verdichteten Lehmboden. Das würde nur mit Schaufel bestimmt lustig werden : Bei Regen haben wir einen Teich - ganz ohne Folie  .

Bilder werde ich dann auch einstellen. Wenn ich nicht wieder vor lauter Aufregung vergesse welche zu machen  .

LG
__ Iris S.


----------



## Chrisinger (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

So...............

das sind die Bilder von heute.Morgen frühe gehts weiter.
Denke das ich bis zum Wochenende Fertig bin.

@Black1 aber Wochende gehört sie mir alleine: 
  
  


LG Chris


----------



## koi-franz63 (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Hallo Chris,

hast ja eine Menge in der kurzen Zeit geschaft, Hut ab  
Werde mir im nächsten Jahr auch einen Teich buddeln, leider wird es bei mir nicht so schnell gehen, da wir bei uns nicht nur das Warsteiner Bier herstellen, sondern auch Steinreich sind. Auf dem Bild ( hoffe mann kann es sehen ) gucken die Steine schon bei meinem Nachbarn aus der Wiese 
Mit einer Schaufel oder Minibagger komme ich bestimmt nicht weit, glaube ich muss bestimmt sprengen 
Hoffe das Wetter bleibt so und Du kannst die Teichfolie am Samstag auslege.

Gruß Franz


----------



## Chrisinger (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Hi Franz,

danke dir.
Da wünsche ich dir echt alles glück das du net sprengen musst.

Freue mich auf deine Bilder.

Lg Chris


----------



## koi-franz63 (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Hallo Chris, werde ich sicher machen, Gruß Franz


----------



## Chrisinger (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Na ihrs,

hab mal wieder ein bissl gebuddelt.Tiefste stelle bisher 183cm:crazy: will aber min 200-220cm.Und das alles mit der Hand 

Somit bin ich in Thomas Augen kein Weichei mehr.....
    

LG Chris

P.s Paul ist wieder eingestellt.........


----------



## chromis (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

armes Kind,  sowas ist in Deutschland schon lange verboten

http://bundesrecht.juris.de/jarbschg/index.html  

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Wilm (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Hallo Chris,
da bist Du ja tierisch am buddeln !!!

Mal sehen, ob mein Teich noch besteht. Habe ich ja schließlich seit 3 Tagen schon nicht mehr gesehen.

Grüße von Münchner Flughafen,
 Wilm


----------



## Chrisinger (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Hallo Wilm,

schön das du überhaupt noch schreiben kannst.....,du weist ja wir Männer im Anzug...............

naklar steht dein Teich noch,mach dir keine Gedanken.........

LG Chris


----------



## Dodi (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeitmangel!!!!*

Hallo zusammen!

Auf Wunsch von Chris wird dieses Thema geschlossen.
Weiter geht es dann im neuen Thema.


----------

